

Show HN: A real-time Twitter clone in 300 lines of Angular.js - pwn3d
http://appbaseio.github.io/twitter-appbase/

======
motyar
Link to blog post [http://news.appbase.io/posts/222589-twitter-
appbase](http://news.appbase.io/posts/222589-twitter-appbase)

------
chandrew
Impressive!

